# Are you creative?



## Lammchen (Apr 15, 2022)

How creative are you?

I'm super creative! I think I get it from my mom who loved doing crafts and taught me at a young age how to do some things. I have fun figuring out how to make things and I love to draw.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 16, 2022)

I believe so, and sent my gf a birthday card I created online.  She loved it.  I've done a lot of creative crafts and no interest anymore,,,,did acrylic painting for 3 yrs and loved that time.


----------



## Lammchen (Apr 17, 2022)

jaminhealth said:


> I believe so, and sent my gf a birthday card I created online.  She loved it.  I've done a lot of creative crafts and no interest anymore,,,,did acrylic painting for 3 yrs and loved that time.



Ooh have you tried oil painting at all? I like the water based oil paints and they're similar to working with acrylics but last longer. Acrylics dry a little too quickly sometimes to get the look I want or the effects I want. Using Gesso can help make the acrylics stay wet longer but I'm not fond of using that stuff.


----------

